

Plone 4.1 - Is it any faster? - rbanffy
http://blog.hannosch.eu/2011/04/plone-41-is-it-any-faster.html

======
arctangent
We use Plone at work - not my decision I would like to stress. I can't stand
it. I've never understood the reason to use an object database and the
performance is absolutely terrible :-(

~~~
siebo
If you're seeing performance issues, please have your sysadmins reach out to
the Plone community. There are proven approaches to scaling Plone to support
high loads and very fast page delivery. We're often running Plone with various
combinations of multiple ZEO instances, Varnish, HAproxy, and Nginx.

At my company we're supporting high-traffic, high-performance Plone sites for
organizations including NIH, USAID, and Stanford. It's an excellent technology
for large CMS and intranet projects.

Big thanks to Hanno and the other Plone core devs who are constantly looking
for ways to make Plone even faster.

~~~
arctangent
Thanks for your advice. As far as I am aware our Plone guy is using an
approach based on your suggestion. We even have a specialist Plone boutique on
retainer to help us but things are still not going so great!

